# Duyuru > Kültür >  Lider Kimdir?

## bozok

Lider Kimdir? 



*İngiliz gazeteci, Sina dağında karşılaştığı bir Bedeviğye sorar:

ğSence lider kimdir?ğ

Bedevi ğbir tarif yapmak yerine, bir hikaye ile sorunuza cevap verebilir miyim?ğ  der.

Gazeteci ğElbette, anlat hikayeniğ diye cevaplar.

Bedevi anlatır:

ğBenim gibi bir Bedevi, devesinin üstünde ve kızgın güneşin altında, Sina üölüğnde yol almaktadır. Birden ufuk çizgisi kararır, gökyüzünde nadiren tek tük görülen kuşlar, bu kez toplu halde, karanlığın aksi istikametine doğru, telaşla kanat çırpmaktadır. üölün mutlak sessizliği, daha da yoğunlaşır sanki. Tecrübeli Bedevi bu alametlerin şiddetli bir kum fırtınasının habercisi olduğunu hemen anlar. Devesini çökertir, üstünden iner. Heybeden aldığı sağlam bir kazığı kızgın kumlara çakar ve devesini sıkıca bu kazığa bağlar. Sonra yine heybelerden, katlanmış parçalar halinde çıkardığı küçük çadırını alelacele kurup, içine girer ve kapı örtüsünü her iliğinden düğümler.

Son düğümü henüz atmıştır ki, fırtına bulundukları bölgeye ulaşır. Küçük çadır havalanacakmış gibi sallanmakta, rüzgarın oluşturduğu kum sağanağı neredeyse delip geçecek bir hızda çadır yüzeyine çarpmaktadır. Her kum tanesinin, boyları küçük fakat verdikleri acı büyük oklar gibi bedenine saplandığı deve, dile gelir:

ğEfendi, canım çok acıyor. Hiç olmazsa başımı çadıra sokmama izin verir misin?ğ der. Dışarıda olmanın ne kadar zor olduğunu iyi bilen Bedevi, zavallı devenin bu dileğini kabÃ»l eder ve ğPeki, başını çadıra sokabilirsinğ  diyerek, kapıyı bağlayan düğümleri boşaltır.

Durmak bir yana, fırtına giderek daha da gemi azıya almaktadır. Deve, sahibine tekrar yalvarır ğEfendi, derimin en ince olduğu yer boynumdur ve şu an çok acıyor. İzin ver, boynumu da çadıra sokayımğ.

Biraz ikirciklenmeyle, bu isteğe de ğPekiğ der Bedevi.

Fırtına, sanki sonsuza dek sürecek gibidir. Deve bu kez, ilk ikisinden daha acıklı bir sesle yalvarır ğEfendi, ne olur, hörgücümü de çadıra sokmama izin verğğ

Bedevi bu son isteği de kerhen kabÃ»l eder. Ancak, hörgücün de içeri girmesiyle, küçücük çadırda artık kımıldayacak yer kalmamıştır.

Bu duruma, Bedeviğden önce, deve tepki gösterir ğEfendi, bu çadır ikimize dar geliyor. Sen dışarı çıkıp, başının çaresine baksanğğ

ğLider kimdirğ demiştiniz; bu hikayeyi mesnet alarak cevap vereyim; Lider; devenin başını dahi, çadıra sokmasına izin vermeyen insandırğ ğ

***

Atatürkğten sonraki lider İsmet İnönü Köy Enstitüleriğni kapatarak ve kendini ona ikame etmeye kalkarak cumhuriyet inkılaplarının kırsal bölgelere uzanan kollarını kopardı.

Sonraki lider Menderes, dini politik bir enstrüman olarak kullanma geleneğini başlattı. Dini hurafelerden, siyasi spekülasyonlardan arınmış bir şekilde halka öğretecek aydın din adamları yetiştirmek üzere kurulan İmam Hatip liselerinin misyonunu ters çevirdi.

Sonraki lider Demirel, Menderesğten de baskın çıktı. Tarikatlar üzerinden siyasi ikbal aramaktan çekinmedi.

Arada gelen ve çoğumuz tarafından, Cumhuriyet inkılaplarının, laisizmin ve demokrasinin seçkin temsilcisi olarak gördüğümüz bir başka lider, Fethullah Gülen ile muhabbetli olmaktan sonuç bekledi.

Sonraki lider üzal zaten muhibbin-ı tarikat olduğunu, gizlemeye gerek bile duymadı.

Sonraki lider Erbakan döneminde, tarikat şeyhleri, başbakanlık protokolünün liste başındaydılar.

Modern Türk Kadını imajını güçlü bir rüzgar gibi arkasına ve oy portföyüne alıp, başbakan olan üiller, nabzını tarikatlara tutturdu.

Ecevitğli, Bahçeliğli, Yılmazğlı hükÃ»met tarikatların ve dipten gelen dalganın sırtını sıvazlamaya devam etti.

üzetleğ

Atatürkğten sonra gelen bütün liderler; devenin çadıra girmesine izin verdiler. İzin vermenin ötesinde, teşvik ettiler.

üzetleğ

Biz de Bedeviğnin hikayesini mesnet alırsak, ortaya şu sonuçlar çıkıyor:

1) Türkiye ğ10 Kasım 1938ğğden beri, varlık sebebi olan Cumhuriyetği gerçek anlamda savunan bir liderden mahrum olarak, 69 yıl geçirmiştir.

2) Bu dönemde gelen istisnasız bütün liderler, kendi siyasi pazarlamalarını, Cumhuriyetğe ve Cumhuriyet İnkılaplarığna ğvurmakğ üstüne kurulmuş stratejilerle yapmışlardır.

3) Yaklaşık üç nesle tekabül eden bu zaman zarfında, Türkiyeğnin milli eğitim politikası ğteokratikleştirilmiştirğ ve ğteokratikleştirilmektedirğ.

4) 29 Ekim 1923′te gerçekleştirilen ğdevrimğ,  bila-fasıla tam 84 yıl süren bir ğkarşı devrimğ ile tasfiyenin son aşamasına gelmiştir.

Son söz: ğBaşını rica ile çadıra sokan deve, artık sahibini dışarı davet etmektedirğğ

ğDeveğ  deyip geçmeyin; kini çok derindir. Sizi çadırın dışına atacak kadarğ
***

MKD yorumu:

Bu yazıyı ben klavyeye almadım, kaynağını da bilmiyorum. Buna mukabil, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti tarihini, Arabizm esprisiyle de süsleyerek, pek güzel özetlemiş.

Mütareke medyası askerin sükÃ»tunu, meclise gelmeyişini görmezden geliyor. Bu iktidarın yaptıklarına ve hele bundan sonra yapacaklarına bun memleketin tahammülü yoktur. üünkü Kürtçülerğin ilk işi eyalet isteyip ortalığı karıştırmak olacaktır ve görünmez el düğmeye basıldığı anda ortalık birbirine girecektir. Bu arada deprem de olursa, doğrudan ülkemize girecek ve Sevrği aratacaklardır.

Her gün iki üç şehit verilmesi vakğayı adiyeden hale getirilerek iyice duyarsızlaştırılıyoruz. Böyle giderse, Türk olmaktan utanır, bunu söylemekten çekinir olacağız.

Bunu ben görüyorum, elbet görmesi gereken epey göz de görüyor. Görecek göz kalmasını beklemeye de tahammülümüz yok!

Demokrasi endüstri devrimini gerçekleştirmiş, proletaryası eğitimli ve şuÃ»rlu, başka ülkelerin artık değerlerini sömürebilen ülkelerde var olabilmiştir. Mesela dünyanın en büyük gücü olan ABDğde aslında tam bir oligarşi vardır. Halk müthiş cahildir, uyduruk iki parti vardır. Halk bunların seçim kampanyalarıyla afyonlanır, seçimlerde de kendilerini idare edecekleri seçecekleri seçerler. Kim seçilirse seçilsin, 250 sene önceki politikalar aynen yürütülür. Kafa kaldırmaya kalkanlar da kazaya kurban gider, suikastla ortadan kaldırılır veya son seçimlerde olduğu gibi, alenen oy sahtekarlığı ile sistemin adamı seçtirilir.
Avrupağda demokrasi vardır. Bu sebeple de ABDğyi hiç sevmezler ve Avrupa Birleşik Devletleriğni kurmaya çalışırlar ama sistem buna da izin vermeyecektir, vermiyor. Zaten yirmi otuz sene içerisinde girileceği söylenen Avrupa denizlerin altında kalacak ve balıkadamların ülkesi olacak!

Mutlaka bir şeyler olacak, biliyorum ama umarım altından kalkacak organizasyon ve bilirkişi koordinasyonu ile olur. Yoksa gene yüzlerine gözlerine bulaştıracaklar; üstelik bu seferki müdahale ABD destekli değil, ona ve bütün Batığya rağmen ve onlara karşı olacak.

Prof. Dr. Mehmet Kerem Doksat ğ İstinye - 29 Ağustos 2007 üarşamba*

----------

